# Trackmania Nations Problem



## rick555 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi All

I have recently re installed trackmania nation on my new windows 8 pc after not playing it for some time.
Everything installed properly but when i clicked on the icon to play the game i get 3 windows popping up one after the other saying...

Your video card performance has not been found
A quick bench will be run

Followed by

Error
Your operating system does not meet minimal requirements

Then

Could not retrieve your graphic device performance
Automatic graphic quality may be inadequate

Then the window with the PLAY CONFIGURE HELP UPDATE EXIT buttons on it
come on and i have clicked on the UPDATE button and it says it your version is up to date.

So i click on the play button and the second window pops up again saying your operating system does not meet minimal requirements. So i click on the OK button and that window closes and nothing else happens.

I have go round and round with these 3 windows many many times and can not figure out what to do next.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What are you system specs?

RAM
CPU
Graphics card
PSU
Motherboard


----------



## rick555 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi
My pc specs that i know are...

6gb ram ,
intel core i3-2130 cpu @ 3.40ghz , 
64 bit operating system , 
1tb hard drive , 
video card display 1.AIO LCD resolution 1920 x 1080 , 
screen refresh rate 60 hertz , 
available graphics memory 1664mb

i do not know how to find the PSU or the MOTHERBOARD

Rick


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

> video card display 1.AIO LCD resolution 1920 x 1080


That would describing the monitor.

Can you upload your dxdiag?

windows key + R
type with quotation marks "dxdiag"
save all information
and upload it here
go to the "go Advanced" button
and manage attachments just below the 4 check boxes.


----------



## rick555 (Mar 19, 2005)

here is the dxdiag file 
hopefully if iv'e done it right


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I was just checking to see if it had a dedicated graphics card and it does not. 

Acer Aspire ZS600 23" AIO Intel Core i3-2130 1TB 6GB 23" Touch DVD RW Windows 8 



> *Graphics*
> Discrete graphics adapter model - *X*
> 
> Graphics adapter family
> ...


Even on the Intel forums discussing games, some just do not work properly on intel graphics. The intel graphics is on the the CPU die. Basically a part of the CPU is dedicated to graphics and the rest is for the actual CPU.
Increasing dedicated memory.

Some games check how much dedicated VRAM (video random access memory) you have. If you don't have enough, which in your case the ram the graphics using is your regular RAM.

You should still update your driver to the latest version. 

Latest Driver
03/21/2013

Your driver
Driver Date/Size: 9/25/2012 

Intel® HD Graphics Driver for Windows 7* and Windows 8* 64 (zip)


----------



## rick555 (Mar 19, 2005)

Will any other versions of trackmania work on my computer


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Trackmania 2 states in their system requirements that intel 2000 iGPU's will work.
iGPU = integrated graphical processor unit

Trackmania 2: Canyon released | News | PC Gamer


> Here’s are system requirements. You can probably run it, no worries.
> 
> 
> OS : Windows XP / Vista / 7
> ...


----------



## rick555 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi
Thanks for telling me about trackmania 2. canyon
i have just started to download it and i hope it works on my system.

Are you sure the other trackmania games like united and sunrise will not work on my system because i was thinking of buying them.

And thanks for all your help so far

Richard


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not sure, it may be that they won't because of the way intel uses system ram instead of dedicated vram.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

I have the same problem, i have done everything i can but nothing seem to work. If anyone know what to do please help me. My PC specs are: 
Operating System
Windows 8.1 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i7 5820K @ 3.30GHz	

RAM
16,0GB	

Graphics
4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (MSI)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check here Trackmania II System Requirements | Can I Run Trackmania II PC requirements there is a auto test


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my pc can run TM.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Still worth checking, I also see an older version of DX needed for it than win 8 may have.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

This is the results.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe the direct X has some bearing.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

It works if i uninstall my graphics driver.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Does your graphics driver also have sound


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

What do you mean by that ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some graphics cards also install sound drivers


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

What does that have to do about it, and how do i check it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Look in device manager and see if you have more than one sound driver.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes i have.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried disabling


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No error messages or other clues?

Try running the game under compatibility mode for W7 or earlier.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

Disabling sound drivers? And no there are no messages but i have tried all versions.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just 1 of them.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

It didn't work disabling any of them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might find some answers here TM-FORUM • View forum - FAQ/Tutorial forum


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

I have checked...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I found this thread TM-FORUM • View topic - Video card performance has not been found!!! there may be others you would need to dig around the forum.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

Nothing helped...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you install the Direct X version we mentioned


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

I tried installing direct x both an update and re install but neither worked...


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Voltazer said:


> I tried installing direct x both an update and re install but neither worked...


Any messages?

Which version did you use, the stub installer or the full redistributable?

Did you try running Trackmania in Compatibilty Mode? If so, did you see any changes/errors? Which settings did you change?

Have you tried verifying that you do have the full install/correct files/updates for it?


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

I tried all the versions, nothing changed, no messages and i tried installing direct x...


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

I have also Steam validated the files yes.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

Nothing ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry, I work so can't always reply quickly. I would ask the makers for some input.


----------



## Voltazer (Apr 2, 2015)

I have no idea what to ask them for.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Explain the problem and ask if they have some help or a patch.


----------

